# Countdown to Georgia Bowseason



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 18, 2010)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2.swf?title=Countdown%20to%20Bowseason&count=down&time=1284177600000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=7&bgd=0&bc=0x999966&bb=1&bd=4&tc=0x006633&tb=1&td=3&uc=0x006600&ub=1&ud=3&nc=0x000000&nb=0&nd=3" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I only got 58 days before I start in SC!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucky dog!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 18, 2010)

Saw two Fawns and a Buck in a field this afternoon, Never did see Mama? 

will be checking the countdown often


----------



## gregg dudley (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

Every time I have duty on base down here in Kings Bay I drive around the base in the evening/night looking for deer and takeing notes.  My division officer does the same and we compare notes.  We've seen tons of does and fawns so far and about 8 bucks in velvet.  I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## mountainarcher (Jun 22, 2010)

Chris,you're not the only one counting them down...I took a little fishing trip the other day.Ended up way back in the mts.On my way out I wondered how someone got that volkswagon all the way back in here.Bout that time that Black Volkswagon got up and started walkin!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 22, 2010)

Its gon be a hot one, but I don't care.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 23, 2010)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 23, 2010)

Cant wait!!!


----------



## fountain (Jun 23, 2010)

ahhhhh the heat.....


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 23, 2010)

And skeeters!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 29, 2010)

i probably have about 80 days or so until the archery season opens in WI. i can't wait. i got out of work early today and snuck out to the hunting property to plant some pumpkin plants and take a quick look around, i mean quick!!! no thermacell, no bug spray, and short sleeves. WHAT WAS I THINKING? man, those skeeters are thick and hungry!!

 i did see that they planted about 40 acres of corn just in front of one one my stands as well as a ground blind. it's already about 3 feet tall and green as can be with all the rain we have been getting. can you say," deer heaven"? got may deer pics on a camera i had left out since the third week of may.

 those skeeters were so bad that i must have donated a couple of pints of blood in the short time i was out there. i had to stop at the closest gas station on the way home and buy an orange juice and a cookie just so i could get my blood count high enough to drive home safely! 


come on september!!!!!!!!!! >-------->


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 2, 2010)

44 days....for SC


----------



## 730waters (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Longbowdave!!! Can you see me waving down here in N. Georgia for a ride out to that Cornfield opening weekend???? Darn!! I thought so!! TOO FER!!!! LOL  Man, what a place for a giant buck up there!! Hope you get a record with that Trad bow!! 
D.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 5, 2010)

hey waters,
 i am really looking forward to the bow season come september. they didn't plant that field last year and the deer were traveling a little further north to get to another field. this year they should be coming my way. i would gladly shoot a large buck if he comes by my way, but any deer with the longbow is a trophy to me! lots of does and small bucks out there, but i know the big ones are there too! the freezer is empty, so i'm going to have to do something bout that!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 28, 2010)

Been a while since I looked at it.  Getting closer!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 28, 2010)

yea tell me about it!

I literally "sliced" a gash across the end of my string fingers from index all the way to "ring" Tried to shoot the day after. got to full draw no issues at all. released the string for a perfect shot and the first thing that went through my mind was "YEOW that hurt!!" took my glove off and it was already fulla blood. figure I gotta bouta nother week before I even need to attempt drawing the string........ and right now I wanna shoot everyday.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 28, 2010)

lance,
 you have ta get the hand ready to shoot! hold off for a week and you'll be good to go!

chris,
i hope you pick up right where you left off last season!

 just found out sept 18th is opening day up here in the north pole. looks like i'll have one buck tag, two doe tags and hopefully i'll draw a fall turkey permit which runs sept 18th - nov 18th. you can shoot a tom or hen in the fall. i don't hunt the turkeys agressively in the fall, but if one wanders through, there'll be some cedar flying their way!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 30, 2010)

Tick....tock


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 4, 2010)

tick...tock


----------



## robert carter (Aug 6, 2010)

.......cmon


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 6, 2010)

9 days and counting for the start in SC
I have been so busy chasing pigs I have let it sneak up on me too!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 12, 2010)

29 days left!!!! I'm excited but I'm also runnin outa time on this leg to heal gonna try and make the hike to my spot next week and check it out.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 12, 2010)

Hurry up and get here!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2010)

tick..tock


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 13, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> tick..tock



Tomorrow the "tick" and Sunday the "tock" for my start...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 13, 2010)

Well Martin, all I got to say is go forth and slayith...but don't forget your thermacell.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Come on September! I am itching to get in the woods!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2010)

Well the clock has ran out now for SC. I'm in a stand w Nolan today. Been misting rain n quiet. My thermacell decided to quit after I hit igniter the 2nd time so we have spray today! They are not bad yet...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

good luck and be safe! i wish i were out there with you!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2010)

We just had a spike walk by my side of stand at 50yds but he turned and fed away from us.He may come back.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2010)

Nolan is on the board in SC! He got the spike n we got video...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

that is great! tell nolan cangrats!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 21, 2010)

3 weeks from now, I hope I'm watching one crash!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 21, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> 3 weeks from now, I hope I'm watching one crash!



Me and you both.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 21, 2010)

man a live i CAN NOT wait! I had an encounter with a 20 in wide 8 pt last year and i've got an idea of where i can get a crack at him early in the year... can't wait to get in the tree


----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 21, 2010)

20 more days!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2010)

tick.tock


----------



## Dennis (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope it cools off some!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2010)

14-1/2 days....

Christmas in Dixie.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> 14-1/2 days....
> 
> Christmas in Dixie.



I hear ya. I think wendell is coming to the house sunday and staying and were gonna go try to scare up a critter at Horse creek.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 27, 2010)

My big brother from Alabama is comming over on opening  day so we can go up to Dahlonaga for a canoe and kayak sale.  He almost lost his leg to an infection a couple of weeks ago so I guess I'll be about two days behind you guys, I hate to say it but family comes first.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 27, 2010)

*here*

here is where i'll be in 14 days!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2010)

tick tock


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2010)

Good Luck Everybody!!!!!! I won't be in the woods of GA opening day tho.........


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 2, 2010)

Almost here!!! Hurrrrrrryyyyyyy UUUUUppppp!!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to travel this week....gonna cut down on my shooting prior to opening morning. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 2, 2010)

I won't be too much longer...


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 3, 2010)

Checked the plots and stands yesterday...looking good.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 5, 2010)

tic tok


----------



## missalot (Sep 5, 2010)

bet yall are biteing at the bit!!! here in bama we have to wait till oct. 15th.cant wait !


----------



## Mosin (Sep 7, 2010)

Btt


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 7, 2010)

3 more days!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 10, 2010)

tic


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 10, 2010)

GO to BED !!!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 10, 2010)

I ain't going, dang truck failed emissions. I "have" to do something about it now, or I'll be S O L later on.


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 10, 2010)

good luck everyone. 

eric


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm........ Cant sleep reckon why?!?!?!?! counter says one more hour.......


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 11, 2010)

Cant sleep, went ahead and check broadheads for the 4th time to see if there sharp enough andgot the truck loaded....


----------



## T.P. (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm up.


----------

